# Death metal vs. black metal :)



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Name 2 bands. Imagine them battling! Who will win in a cage fight? This is serious business 
Mine are: Cannibal Corpse vs. Mayhem
Mayhem wins because of evil-eye-stares and CC eats itself.
...ok it's a STI...


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

For black metal, I'd rather choose something like Emperor or Darkthrone. For death metal, bands like Death (almost compulsorily, like Sabbath with classic metal), Deicide, prog death like "Between The Buried And Me". 

But my ultimate fusion of death and black, is: Celtic Frost, one of my favorite bands. Doesn't get much awesome IMO


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

My extreme metal topics are always very popular! Mr. ST4, since you like Celtic Frost so much, try this...



It's of course Tom Warrior's newest band and a sweet ballad \m/ My wife made me a cap from a depressive picture of the man


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My extreme metal topics are always very popular! Mr. ST4, since you like Celtic Frost so much, try this...
> 
> 
> 
> It's of course Tom Warrior's newest band and a sweet ballad \m/ My wife made me a cap from a depressive picture of the man


I actually already have both Triptykon albums, they are **** ing killer albums. That late Celtic Frost sound (which has a meatiness that I can only really find in maybe the Melvins or early Venom, though with a different production style), which carries over into Triptykon, is undeniably distinct and irresistible.

Or in other words, Tom Warrior is a God coming into human flesh


----------

